# Any tips for a good saltwater tank mate?



## joe12 (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm going to get a 30-gallon saltwater tank. Its going to be a FOWLR tank with 30 lbs. of live rock. I also want 2 tank-raised ocellaris clownfish and 2 tank-raised green clown gobies. 

1.) Do any more fish fit?
2.) If so, what do you recommend and how many?(Not another type of clownfish)

Answers greatly appreciated!


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Don't get two Clown Gobies unless they are a mated pair.

1) A good 2, maybe 3 more fish can be added when your tank matures.

2) There are many many many more options available. It would be best if you go to your LFS, right down names of teh fish you like, post them here, and we can figure out something.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Great advice Cody. And I agree that 2 Clown Goby's in a 30 gallon tank would be best avoided. Also, you should wait until the tank has a good thriving copepod and amphipod population prior to adding the Clown Goby's. In other words, give it 3 or 4 months at minimum.


----------



## joe12 (Nov 20, 2008)

how about 1 clown goby and some fire fish?


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Again, only 1 Firefish, unless they are a proven mated pair. They will get along for a few days, then one will be harassed and harassed untill it either jumps or dies.

You could do 2 clowns, 1 clown goby, and a firefish though. 

Just make sure the Clownfish are added at the same time, and the clown goby is eating at the LFS.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

A Centropyge species of Angelfish would round out your tank nicely. Take a look at the Coral Beauty or Flame Angel. Both are very sturdy fish. The Lemon Peel or BiColor (Fiji ocean only) would be possible as well, but are more difficult to acclimate to captivity.


----------



## joe12 (Nov 20, 2008)

thanks


----------



## karaim (Aug 28, 2008)

Pasfur, wouldn't the angelfish (which are definately some of the brightest and colorful out there) be too aggressive for the docile firefish and goby?


----------



## aquadude (Dec 2, 2008)

how about a orange lined cardinal fish.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

karaim said:


> Pasfur, wouldn't the angelfish (which are definately some of the brightest and colorful out there) be too aggressive for the docile firefish and goby?


Not in my experience. I have had this exact combination in a few different aquariums under 55 gallons. The Centropyge genus is not overly territorial. Like any setup, you want to add the fish in the proper order, but overall there shouldn't be a problem.

Another fish that would be great is an Asian Cleaner Wrasse. They have a ton of blue color and are extremely durable. You may have to look around to find one, however, as they are less common at the LFS.


----------

